# Dumbest thing you've ever done/thought



## pastellrain (Sep 14, 2015)

Here are some of mine

-resetting the game while I was traveling to another memory card's game on the GameCube. Just because my character got a bee sting and it freaked me out so bad. I thought they literally lost their eye. I lost all my items because I reset, and my character gained a hollow, gaping gyroid face and I was terrified of the game ever since.
Their face looked something like this:
http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9wdwdP2121rrrnh1o1_500.png

-I used to make my character eat turnips. I was too young to figure out what that boar who sold them to me was jabbering about. I also found it really satisfying for some reason to watch my character eat.

-I used to think the biggest fish in the game was the width of the entre river.

-I thought there was only one pelican lady at the post office, and sometimes she was mean and sometimes she was nice

-I thought your character could get sick if they went out in the rain without an umbrella.

-I didn't realize the pun "Nook's Cranny" until embarrassingly recently. I knew what a nook was, I just never noticed that Nook's name was that exact word for some reason .__. I also pronounced his name in a way that rhymed with "spook".


----------



## Bwazey (Sep 14, 2015)

My biggest mistake in the game, was when I was cycling a villager out for a dreamie. I wasn't paying attention and next thing you know, my baby Flora was in boxes. It still upsets me to this day.


----------



## Twisterheart (Sep 15, 2015)

When I was about 10, I reset my very first town that I had had for years, thinking that I would simply start fresh with the exact same map and starter villagers. I didn't know that every time you reset the game, you got a new town and villagers. I was absolutely devistated. I wish I could go back and slap myself across the face for that dumb move. And what's worse is that I literally reset my town just because Champ moved in. How stupid of me!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 15, 2015)

My biggest mistake was working real hard for bells, then giving them to my kids so they could pay off their loans.  What was I teaching them by doing that ? LOL.

I wish I hadn't started time traveling in the older games. I didn't have the patience to wait for certain fish, bugs, holidays, and seasons.


----------



## Kekky (Sep 17, 2015)

Watching as my favorite villagers packed up and left me. I'll get them back one day!


----------



## YearsLate (Sep 17, 2015)

Hmm, probably all the ways I abused the island in the original game to make scads of money. I barely even used all of it properly, but I was still making scores of cash to break the economy, but not actually playing the game by that point... Still, that style of play has rubbed off on me since I passively just let fruit grow in my town then gather it all up when I feel like playing again.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 17, 2015)

This was in Wild World, but I didn't know how to make money so I would mail villagers an orange every day and hoped to get a carpet so I could sell it to Nook to pay off the rent.


----------



## Twisterheart (Sep 18, 2015)

I didn't know what moving meant when I first got City Folk, so when Gloria told me she was moving, I thought she meant that she was just going to move her house to a new spot in town. When her house completely disappeared from town, I was shocked. XD


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 18, 2015)

In ACGC, I remember I got alot of money from selling random furniture to villagers (they bought it for like 30-80k no joke). I also got a deer shirt, something that i spent alot of time looking for. It was pretty late so I was heading home to save, then go to bed when I saw a random text box pop up. I thought maybe I was talking to a villager behind a tree or something, but instead of name it had a bunch of question marks. The textbox asked "um....could you come a littler closer? please?" Naturally I flipped the **** out and shut the game off. I didn't care if resetti yelled at me, I just wanted to gtfo of there. So yeah after that I didn't play the game at night. Not until I got the guide book, explaining what the hell that was. Jc that was some creepy pasta ****.


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 18, 2015)

mitzelflx said:


> In ACGC, I remember I got alot of money from selling random furniture to villagers (they bought it for like 30-80k no joke). I also got a deer shirt, something that i spent alot of time looking for. It was pretty late so I was heading home to save, then go to bed when I saw a random text box pop up. I thought maybe I was talking to a villager behind a tree or something, but instead of name it had a bunch of question marks. The textbox asked "um....could you come a littler closer? please?" Naturally I flipped the **** out and shut the game off. I didn't care if resetti yelled at me, I just wanted to gtfo of there. So yeah after that I didn't play the game at night. Not until I got the guide book, explaining what the hell that was. Jc that was some creepy pasta ****.



asdfgh oh my godsh that would still freak me out even if I know what it was ; a;


----------



## pafupafu (Sep 19, 2015)

one time my 3ds date/time reset and when i set it back the game thought it was 2016 instead of 2015.
if i actually read what date isabelle said it was then i couldve set the game's date back to 2015 and avoided pulling weeds. luckily nobody moved out and i still had perfect town status. 
whoops!


----------



## Moose716 (Oct 3, 2015)

I accidentally let T-Bone go. He never came back. My absolute best friend Ponocho moved out but eventually moved back in. I hope that happens to T-bone. Note to new players: always check in on your best friend in acnl whenever you can or they may move out and you stop playing acnl for like 2 weeks.


----------



## tearypastel (Oct 4, 2015)

mitzelflx said:


> In ACGC, I remember I got alot of money from selling random furniture to villagers (they bought it for like 30-80k no joke). I also got a deer shirt, something that i spent alot of time looking for. It was pretty late so I was heading home to save, then go to bed when I saw a random text box pop up. I thought maybe I was talking to a villager behind a tree or something, but instead of name it had a bunch of question marks. The textbox asked "um....could you come a littler closer? please?" Naturally I flipped the **** out and shut the game off. I didn't care if resetti yelled at me, I just wanted to gtfo of there. So yeah after that I didn't play the game at night. Not until I got the guide book, explaining what the hell that was. Jc that was some creepy pasta ****.



oh my god i would have like thrown the game in the bin after that
what even was it?


----------



## Sansa (Oct 4, 2015)

pastellrain said:


> -I didn't realize the pun "Nook's Cranny" until embarrassingly recently. I knew what a nook was, I just never noticed that Nook's name was that exact word for some reason .__. I also pronounced his name in a way that rhymed with "spook".



Actually you know what, you're not entirely wrong about that pronunciation.

In the original game I thought Mr. Nook was a raccoon, but turns out he's actually an animal called a tanuki.  And a tanuki is a type of raccoon dog, an animal closely related to a fox and not at all of a raccoon. 

I forget when it started, but the American releases of AC have changed the Nooks from tanukis to raccoons for obvious cultural reasons.  I just think it's funny because the way you originally pronounced Nook is the right way hahaha.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 4, 2015)

For some reason, I used to think that some guy would get rid of one of the rooms in your house if you chopped down too many trees.

I have no idea where I got that idea from. It probably had something to do with my brother and I finding it somewhere on the internet years ago, back when we believed that Waluigi was in Super Mario 64 DS. XD


----------



## MaryOldacre (Oct 4, 2015)

The dumbest thing I ever did was accidentally sell my perfect fruit. I reset to fix it, then did it AGAIN


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Oct 12, 2015)

When I first got into the series, I got Wild World and Population Growing used. I deleted both towns that belonged to their previous owners. I didn't even see what they looked like at first. I still regret it.


----------



## MayorSammy! (Oct 12, 2015)

I reseted my town because I wasn't looking at my 3DS when I started my game...>.<


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Oct 12, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> oh my god i would have like thrown the game in the bin after that
> what even was it?



That would be Wisp. In Population Growing, you could meet Wisp any day of the week after 12 AM. If you're lucky, you'll start getting floating text boxes saying things like "Excuse me, could you come closer?" or "No, not that way..." He eventually appears out of thin air when you're right where he wants you to be. When you meet him, he tells you that he needs you to capture some spirits using your bug net. After catching enough spirits, you meet with Wisp and he will congratulate you by either giving you furniture, clothing, or by weeding your entire town. Unlike newer installments where he only appears on Halloween and you have to find the genie lamp to meet him. In New Leaf, he doesn't even exist at all! Not even a mention or cameo. Poor Wisp.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 20, 2015)

An old classmate had a hack module and filled my museum, gave me lots of bells and whatever you can hack into... I don't remember much of ACWW after that, because I lost interest completely.


----------



## piske (Nov 20, 2015)

There are a few towns that I sincerely regret resetting...one in City Folk most of all. I honestly don't know why I did it!!! ;_;


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 21, 2015)

Does anypony remember when I thought the hourly bell rang for school!?


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

I thought when catching a fish, you had to press A over and over again rather than just once.

I thought Resetti would go away if I turned off and on over and over again.

I time traveled, which caused my favorite villagers to move away.

I made like 50,000 bells when playing AC:CF one time, and I just turned off the TV when I stopped playing instead of saving and quitting. There was a power outage a few hours later and I lost the bells as well as items I got when hitting down balloons.

We had 2 years worth of pictures on CF, and when trying to save one photo, I was in a bit of a hurry, and I accidentally clicked "Delete All" and "Yes". 2 years of pictures were lost. Why is there a delete all button?!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

Calling my first WW town 'mytown' and my first CF town Cardiff (after the capital of Wales). I was such a creative kid back then.

Also, Idk if even talking about hacks/cheating isn't allowed on here (even if you don't do it anymore), or just actually hacking/cheating isn't allowed. I would say another dumb thing I did in AC if talking about doing it years ago on an older AC game is OK. I just don't want to lose my precious TBT because of a rule that isn't really specific


----------



## alesha (Nov 21, 2015)

I put my location as a town name, thinking you're supposed to.
I would run away from animals thinking they wanted to kill me
I didn't know the animals talked
I couldn't skake a tree for a day
I let marshal and stitches go without selling them!!!
When I first joined belltree, I thought selling villagers were putting them in retail
I sold unorderables
I wanted to put my house on the beach
I thought cyrus was reese's daughter who went in a coma when doing her 'homework'.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 21, 2015)

Plotting my house right where the tree bearing the single perfect orange was ; ^ ; 
 I was so mad at myself omfg


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 21, 2015)

i never knew you cant change your mayor's name so I went for adufudh because I was in a rush


----------



## mintellect (Nov 23, 2015)

I ate the only perfect fruit you get at the start of the game. 
I put PWP's in the most random dumb places and the most random dumb PWP's.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 23, 2015)

Dumbest thing I did with the original was being scared that Resetti would really reset my game.  One day I was brave enough to test it...and IT DELETED COMPLETELY!! 

jk it was fine.  I just felt dumb spending so long actually worrying about Resetti.


----------



## Zoeyrawr (Nov 26, 2015)

Time traveling and losing my dreamie


----------



## MokaAkashiya (Nov 27, 2015)

Played ACWW done a whole year of progress, got all debts paid off, best town, all golden tools, everything. Went online ONCE, game corrupted lost everything could'nt get it back so I sold it to a game store. Never played that game ever again.


----------



## tae (Nov 27, 2015)

i caught the coelacanth after hours of camping for it in the original gamecube version, and i didn't even save after i caught it.


----------



## sinsora (Nov 27, 2015)

During the month of tarantula appearing in your town, i never expected such thing crawling around my town and the first time i saw it, it was chasing after me as I had my net and it scared the hell outta me (heart was literally beating faster) cuz it was dark.

Around that time I had Agnes in my town and at one point at another night, her head popped up from the bottom of the screen as i was running around and she scared the daylights out of me once again (jumped a little off my chair), thought she was a tarantula... `_` seriously the way that thing sounds and crawls is scaryyy ; n;


----------



## radioloves (Dec 1, 2015)

When I was little playing animal crossing I thought that;

-being mean to my villagers was good for entertainment 
-tryin to push villagers off the cliff

-writing swear words in my letter to my villagers then one of my
friends came over to my town and read my letter and laughed so hard

-that pretending to be sad in the game does nothing
-trying to make a villager fall in love with me

ahahah, ohmy


----------



## gameboy (Dec 1, 2015)

Not really an in-game thing but I sold my copy of Animal Crossing for the Gamecube many years ago and I regret it now. I sold it for nuggets too because Gamestop has a horrible used games program (seriously, you're better off selling on craigslist or ebay if possible). I'm going to try to buy a copy on eBay when I get more funds and play mostly for nostalgia.


----------

